# HELP!! I dont know which dress to choose!??!



## Jewelz913 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok so my husband has a military ball next month(20May)and I'm in a stump on which dress to choose. I know I really shouldnt be soo picky bc its just a ball, but dammit I wanna dress up and feel pretty. LOL. It's been forever since I got to dress up. 

I purchased a dress at Macy's last weekend and pretty much love it. My husband thinks its fab and loves the color. It was the only 8 they had so I got it. Well yesterday I was at the mall and figured I'd take another look. I saw another dress at Belk, which initially was the one I wanted just not in the color they had there. But they had an 8 and it fit pretty well, prolly wouldnt need any alterations. Thing is, no store has the color nor size. So I did some searching online lastnight and found a site that had the color and size. 

I love love both dresses I just don't know what to do. Should I keep the one I have? Its simple but the color is stunning.(oh yea and more expensive $230)  or return that and get the one I wanted first and order it online(and its cheaper $140)

I'm such an indecisive person, i hate it. lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sorry for rambling on, but any of your input i'd appreciate. 

Thanks everyone!!


Love,
Jewelz


this is the one i have now












and this is the other one im thinking about


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 29, 2009)

OMG I love love the purple one


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 29, 2009)

I think the first is better.


----------



## sierrao (Apr 29, 2009)

i would say the light blue one


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Apr 29, 2009)

The purple one is my fave.Very stunning.


----------



## User35 (Apr 29, 2009)

PURPLE !!! 

very very pretty...it looks like it is better made too than the blue one


----------



## Lambchop (Apr 29, 2009)

Definitely purple.


----------



## xladydragon (Apr 29, 2009)

I like the purple one, it looks more glamourous.


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 29, 2009)

purple for sure!!!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh lord, i love the purple one!


----------



## meland2lilones (Apr 29, 2009)

the purple one!!


----------



## Little Addict (Apr 29, 2009)

the purple one is gorgeous!


----------



## sweetie0716 (Apr 30, 2009)

Definitely the purple one


----------



## revinn (Apr 30, 2009)

I think I tried the second dress on in indigo last year. I prefer the first one, it's gorgeous and unique.


----------



## nursee81 (Apr 30, 2009)

another vote for the purple.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Apr 30, 2009)

Definately the purple one, OMG it is gorgeousss!!


----------



## sweetonmakeups (Apr 30, 2009)

purple got my vote!


----------



## jjjenko (Apr 30, 2009)

i'd say the purple one is more stunning! get the purple!


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Apr 30, 2009)

purple! it seems more elegant and more beautiful than the blue one


----------



## statusmode (Apr 30, 2009)

The purple dress is GORGEOUS! I can picture a celebrity wearing it to a red carpet event =] You'll look stunning!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 30, 2009)

My jaw dropped when I saw the purple one!! OMG, it is so chic and I bet you'll look divine in it


----------



## Jewelz913 (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow thanks everyone!!.. got more of a response than i thought..you guys rock!!!....and I believe my decision is made LOL....I'll keep the purple. Now alls I have to do is get it shortened, find shoes, earrings, figure out makeup and hair and go tanning....hehe thanks again!!!


Love,
Jewelz


----------



## chellaxx (Apr 30, 2009)

The purple one is very pretty! keep your accessories really simple with this, just choose some statement earrings <3


----------



## lukinamama (Apr 30, 2009)

The purple one is sooo beautiful!


----------



## MissAlly (Apr 30, 2009)

Purple!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 30, 2009)

the purple.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 1, 2009)

The purple is very classy. I think it would go well with the occasion. I would do some gold tones on the eyes.


----------



## juicygirl (May 1, 2009)

both are gorgeous but i really like the second one...much sexier!


----------



## AliVix1 (May 2, 2009)

ok i love the back on the blue one but the purple one is so movie-star-ish def go with the purple one!!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jewelz913* 

 
_Wow thanks everyone!!.. got more of a response than i thought..you guys rock!!!....and I believe my decision is made LOL....I'll keep the purple. Now alls I have to do is get it shortened, find shoes, earrings, figure out makeup and hair and go tanning....hehe thanks again!!!


Love,
Jewelz_

 

Take pictures ...we wanna see...you are gonna be the best dressed woman there!!! That purple dress is amazing!!!! Have fun!!!


----------



## Brie (May 2, 2009)

I absolutely adore the purple dress!


----------



## Briar (May 3, 2009)

They are both gorgeous but I LOVE the purple, it is so classy and elegant.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 3, 2009)

Yay, you chose the purple... it's my favorite... it looks like something a modern greek godess would wear. Can't wait to see pics of the whole look. I would definitely wear my hair up and do big sparkly earrings in that dress.


----------



## lvgz (May 6, 2009)

purple all the way. dont like the second one


----------

